

Modern Language Wars - ozres1
http://www.udemy.com/blog/modern-language-wars/

======
jfaucett
This is a very nice infographic.

I've programmed a lot in PHP and still wonder why its rep is as bad as it is.
For anyone deciding what language to learn, I think they would look at the
stats and see that PHP is the fastest, the easiest, and the one with the most
Jobs - and pick it.

Having said that I'd much rather program in Ruby if I'm doing high level stuff
- for some reason, ruby is just more fun or easy and doesn't feel as "dirty"
as programming in php does - although I don't know exactly why php feels that
way, maybe its the embedded open_tags :)

